# Grandview trip



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went out of Grandview yesterday (Sun.) around noon. Stopped a little ways out from the Salt Ponds and caught my very first Tog, unfortunately it wasn't big enough to keep - 15 inches. Those human looking teeth are just creepy . Caught two more little black sea bass, a small blue and a small flounder. Tog and flounder caught on clam snouts, blue on a gotcha and the sea bass on squid. Weather was perfect.


----------

